# NYC trip!!!Where do Nyorkers shop?



## femme2mac (Nov 1, 2007)

I am going to NYC next week-end and it my first time and i dont know places to shop, i am sooo excited! can anyone suggest places, or stores and even websites where i can buy fashionable shoes, clothing inexpensive??please help, i know i can count on you guys. Thx in advance


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Nov 1, 2007)

Um, last night I was there I saw this store called Strawberry, looked very trendy, and affordable and also there is this store called Ricky's, with makeup, fun drag stuff, wigs, lashes, cool shoes, a few clothes, and like a drug store in the back.  It's weird the first time but I have so much fun in there.  Plus, there is like 4 stores, so wherever you are you can find one (uptown, downtown, midtown etc.).  Strawberrys also has many stores.  Have fun!


----------



## oooshesbad (Nov 2, 2007)

please do stop by forever21 and h&m yes they have these stores all around but the ones in the city have different stuff, strawberrys is cool, Century21
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





((personal fave)) designer stuff for cheap if u get to there in good time, conway is cool, daffys is another personal fave, street vendors are the best 

have a wonderful time on ur trip i hope this is of some help to you, make sure you go all up and down Manhattan there is really a whole lot to see 

OOOOh yea PHULEEZ wear comfy shoes


----------



## femme2mac (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks a lot girlz! And yeah i was thinckin aboout very good shoes to  b comfy. i will let ya'll know how it went! It must b sooo different from france!
Thanx a lot!


----------



## user46 (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *femme2mac* 

 
_Thanks a lot girlz! And yeah i was thinckin aboout very good shoes to  b comfy. i will let ya'll know how it went! It must b sooo different from france!
Thanx a lot!_

 
DEFINATELY agree with the shoes thing. i went there the other day thinkin im bout to look cute with some ankle boots. yea.. my feet are still hating me for that. FOREVER21!!, yellowratbastard, and theres a store next to that, but i forget the name


----------



## femme2mac (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for the advice! I appreciate it!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Nov 5, 2007)

if u have never been there HM is the best


----------



## Christina983 (Nov 5, 2007)

nessacary clothing has a few locations in soho. they are pretty cool.


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Nov 6, 2007)

conway is a must, um go to jamacia ave in queens you'll find alot of cute stuff for cheap too!! um strawberry is good too.. um lemme see.. Macys, you will find stuff thats not in the others and they always have good deals in there too, cuz its like the main macys or watever


----------



## noturavgurl (Nov 7, 2007)

def hit up forever 21!!! and try the greenwich village..lots of adorable little shops there! i work at one. =)


----------



## L281173 (Nov 7, 2007)

Try Greenwich Village and also make a trip to Delancey Street in Manhattan. You can bargain with the merchants.  
For makeup, you must visit Rickys and Rays Beauty Supply.


----------



## 3jane (Nov 8, 2007)

H&M and Zara are my favs, but they exist outside of the city.

my advice, hit *Century 21*.  it's this big department store, right by ground zero, where you can get designer stuff for very reasonable prices.  just give yourself a lot of time, and expect to dig through racks.

jewelry, try the street vendors in SoHo.  makeup, hit up a Ricky's.


----------



## femme2mac (Nov 14, 2007)

Gracias ladies! i so love this site i can get all kinda of ideas without even the city! thanks a lot ladies!


----------

